# dotrzeć/dojść na miejsce



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Zastanawiam się jak można przetłumaczyć na angielski takie zadanie: W mieście panował spokój. Kiedy doszedłem/dotarłem już na miejsce, drzwi uczelni były zamknięte. Chodzi mi o wyrażenie "dotrzeć/dojść na miejsce".
The town was very quiet. When I reached ........... I found that the college door was locked.
1. the spot
2. my destination
3. ?


----------



## kknd

wolfbm1 said:


> Witam.
> Zastanawiam się jak można przetłumaczyć na angielski takie zadanie: W mieście panował spokój. Kiedy doszedłem/dotarłem już na miejsce, drzwi uczelni były zamknięte. Chodzi mi o wyrażenie "dotrzeć/dojść na miejsce".
> The town was very quiet. When I reached ........... I found that the college door was locked.
> 1. the spot
> 2. my destination
> 3. ?


wydaje mi się, że 1. jest bardzo dobre; 2. też może być (choć znaczy coś nieco innego); inna rzecz, że drugie zdanie wydaje się być mimo wszystko wyrwane z kontekstu (i w oryginale, i w tłumaczeniu). mimo wszystko ciekawi mnie opinia innych…


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Proponuję bardziej książkowe i nieco dosłowne: 

_Through out the town serenity (lub: tranquility) reigned supreme. When I arrived at my destination (lub: goal) the entrance to the university was locked._
Pierwsze zdanie można przekształcić:_ Serenity (Tranquility) reigned through out the town..._

W tym kontekście nie wiemy czy uczelnia znaczy college, czy university.


----------



## majlo

Kolejna możliwość: "When I got there...".


----------



## wolfbm1

majlo said:


> Kolejna możliwość: "When I got there...".


Bardzo dziękuję  Majlo. 
Słowo 'get' jest rzeczywiście bardzo uniwersalne. Pana ujęcie jest chyba najlepsze ponieważ chodzi o bardzo proste opowiadanie, którego adresatem jest współuczeń w klasie z dorosłymi osobami. Należało napisać opowiadanie używając następujących wskazówek:

An Unusual Day in My Life:

got up / had breakfast
to bus stop / bus late
*town very quiet / college door locked*
confused / not know what to do
realised / it was Saturday

Źródło: Total English Pre-Intermediate Module 1 Test A

Co ciekawe użycie słowa realised pociaga za sobą użycie czasu przeszłego (the Simple Past), chociaż można by było te opowiadanie napisać w czasie teraźniejszym prostym (the Simple Present). Tym bardziej, że test nastepuje po rozdziale w którym jest mowa o czasach teraźniejszych. Dopiero w następnym będzie o czasie przeszłym. To chyba jakiś chwyt.


----------



## wolfbm1

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> Proponuję bardziej książkowe i nieco dosłowne:
> 
> _Through out the town serenity (lub: tranquility) reigned supreme. When I arrived at my destination (lub: goal) the entrance to the university was locked._
> Pierwsze zdanie można przekształcić:_ Serenity (Tranquility) reigned through out the town..._
> 
> W tym kontekście nie wiemy czy uczelnia znaczy college, czy university.


Bardzo dziękuję POLSCEdoBOJU. 
Bardzo ciekawe, poetyckie ujęcie. Można by te opowiadanie kontynuować: ... Then it suddenly dawned on me that it was Saturday.


----------



## LilianaB

Silence ruled over the town. When I reached my destination, or when I finally reached the destination, the entrance door to the college hall was locked. Another one: When I finally reached the college, the entrance door was locked.
You could also say: When I finally reached my destination,  the entrance to the college building was closed. Then I suddenly realized that it was Saturday.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Daj sobie spokoj z tymi drzwiami. Mysle, ze naturalniej jest powiedziec:

When I got there the university/college was already closed.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think you are right. I just thought that the door was important in the story, for some reason. If it is just a general statement that the person could not get inside, I think you are right.


----------



## wolfbm1

arturolczykowski said:


> Daj sobie spokoj z tymi drzwiami. Mysle, ze naturalniej jest powiedziec:
> 
> When I got there the university/college was already closed.


Tak też jest dobrze.  Dużo zwięźlej. Dzięki.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

arturolczykowski said:


> Daj sobie spokoj z tymi drzwiami. Mysle, ze naturalniej jest powiedziec:
> 
> When I got there the university/college was already closed.


Dodając_ already _zaznaczasz, że uniwerek był wcześniej tego dnia otwarty, ale przecież jest sobota.


----------



## LilianaB

Many colleges are open on Saturdays, at least in the US.


----------



## arturolczykowski

> Dodając_ already _zaznaczasz, że uniwerek był wcześniej tego dnia otwarty, ale przecież jest sobota.​



Faktycznie, przeoczylem nastepne zdanie, ktore to wyjasnia.


----------

